# An appetizer using BBQ Sauce



## titus0327 (Apr 16, 2010)

Im looking for ideas and recipes for any appetizer (dips, spreads, bite size snacks, etc...) that would be good for a quick snack if some friends are coming over.  Ive got a couple BBQ sauces that I really like and am looking for something to feature them besides deliciously smoked meat.

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 16, 2010)

How about Q-tons? You could use the sauce as a dip? 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=87726


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 16, 2010)

Mix a little bit of BBQ sauce in with some hummus maybe? I'm thinking hummus with a very light BBQ flavor.


----------



## placebo (Apr 16, 2010)

Lil smokies in a crock pot swimming in your favorite BBQ sauce. Mmmmmmmm!


----------



## roller (Apr 16, 2010)

I like the Wong-tong idea. Make some sausage cheese balls wrap them in wong-tong wrappers and deep fry and dip them in different flavors of Q-sauce...


----------



## dyce51 (Apr 17, 2010)

Pig Candy..?.. just a suggestion....   or....

* Chili -Honey Sausage Bites *



> Chilli and Honey Sausage Bites
> 
> By: Rachel C
> Dec 13, 2008
> ...


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 17, 2010)

My cousin's wife makes these really good bbq meatballs in a crock pot, it's basically just meatballs, bbq sauce with grape jelly, and chili powder.  You could make your own meatballs and smoke them, and make them even better.


----------



## bbally (Apr 17, 2010)

One that I use a lot is Barbequed spaghetti.  Just take your homemade barbeque sauce (or your favorite barbeque sauce) and mix it up with cooked spaghetti and bake it off a little.


----------

